# Basement library



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

The guys and I finished up the little basement this morning. We brush and rolled all these there was 87 cabinets in total. Wish I sprayed them spent 36 man hours on them. 

There were a bunch more in the other half of the basement.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

nice.

I don't think I've seen that many copies of Playboy and Penthouse in one place before :whistling2:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

daArch said:


> nice.
> 
> I don't think I've seen that many copies of Playboy and Penthouse in one place before :whistling2:


Other than your bathroom...aka "Boston Outhouse".


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Other than your bathroom...aka "Boston Outhouse".


no no no, MY bathroom is "the porcelain library". and I can't even print here the names of the "periodicals" that adorn the walls :whistling2:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks good.
What did you put on the cabinets?

Is there a reason you couldn't have sprayed them?


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> Looks good.
> What did you put on the cabinets?


Paint



There is a 2.5" lip on the front of each opening so To spray under it and hit all the mdf we had to roll up and under. Pita for sure but they turned out decent.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

wje said:


> Paint


Brown paint?


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> Brown paint?


I think so....


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

You get some great homes. I hope to have clientele like that someday, nice work.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

MIZZOU said:


> You get some great homes. I hope to have clientele like that someday, nice work.


Thanks Miz, They aren't always glamorous, but lately we have had a string of good ones worth sharing pics of.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

They look stunning, I bet you went to bed dreaming of those after that many!


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks Sharp 


Keep up a good work!


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

hotwing7 said:


> They look stunning, I bet you went to bed dreaming of those after that many!


Lol, nope I didn't paint any of them.. I just went on the last day to help finish off the walls, and paint a stairway.


----------

